# South East Outbackers - New Years Weekend @ Mckinney



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Interested??









The DW is scoping out McKinney for New Years weekend. Maybe not a full rally but a small get together for 4 to 5 days? Looks like we'll be there. We can sit around fires, drinking warm adult beverages, and watch the lake dry up............oh wait...it's already dried up...................









We are reserved in site 132 Thursday the 27th checking out Tuesday the 1st - it's in the 118-138 area:

http://tinyurl.com/2e8836


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I don't know Zoom; that looks like an awful long drive for us.









Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

You know you want to make the sacrifice.............









Heck, I figure with gas on the rise again....close would be good....bout 110 miles for us.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

I've been nudging Lemur to go camping on New Year's weekend but I'm not sure. How full is the CG looking? We were thinking about FDR and go to Callaway for the lights but I'm sure we will be broke from the holiday by then....

C-


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

there are probably 12-15 empty sites just in that loop...not to mention the rest of the park........


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

We would go if that is okay with you all, that is if we are not with family in Florida.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Come on in...we'd love to have you along


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Gordon, we have to check Margaret's work schedule for Dec. We want to come, but will not be able to commit until her Dec. schedule is out in a few weeks. We will let you know. We have always wanted to camp on Lake McKinney.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

That would be awesome leon.........









BTW....you mean "lake bed" McKinney......


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We are still thinking on it. Obviously, we can not use distance and the price of gasoline as an excuse.
But it will be cold.









Bob


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Zoom,

We're in, site 131 same dates. Cold is good, but I don't think I will bring the pontoon boat for mud running!
Come on Bob, spend the $1.50 on gas!

Dave


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i guess we should go too. i have all that week off work.
so ill talk with carmen.
its going to be cold.....

lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> i guess we should go too..........
> 
> lamar


You don't have to....I know the drive for you may be rough......


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Lake McKinney.


That would be Lake Allatoona. McKinney is the campground name.
And like zoom said, it probably would be more appropriately called Lake _Bed_ Allatoona. Large stretches of it are just mud flats now. But that is the normal state during winter, as they always drain it down about 20' or so. This year, they won't have to do any draining.....it is already there.

I think we will try to go over there this weekend and check out the sites, and pick out a good one.

Bob


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Bob,

Let us know if we need to change sites, it doesn't look too crowded as of yesterday.

Dave


----------



## need2mellowout (May 10, 2006)

The storage yard for our OB is the is literarily right around the corner from McKinney. We were making plans on heading to Fort Lauderdale after Christmas for New Years. Oh well, I'll mention it to Dulce.

Tony


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We STILL haven't made reservations for this - trying to figure out the work situation. Wonder if I can commute to Atl from here one day??

C-


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

easy commute - straight shot - and @ 4 in the morning you shouldn't hit that much traffic........


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> easy commute - straight shot - and @ 4 in the morning you shouldn't hit that much traffic........


Actually, this is a shorter mileage than what I currently commute ... but I bet the traffic is worse ... but then again, it will be a holiday and a lot of folks will be taking off.







And, and surely my boss will let us leave early.

C-


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> easy commute - straight shot - and @ 4 in the morning you shouldn't hit that much traffic........


But don't forget, COE campgrounds on Lake Allatoona are in "lock-down" until 7:00AM.
I have run into that while camping at Victoria CG and commuting to work. And they won't open that gate one second sooner than 7:00AM either.

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> easy commute - straight shot - and @ 4 in the morning you shouldn't hit that much traffic........


But don't forget, COE campgrounds on Lake Allatoona are in "lock-down" until 7:00AM.
I have run into that while camping at Victoria CG and commuting to work. And they won't open that gate one second sooner than 7:00AM either.

Bob
[/quote]

What a great excuse to be late......"sorry boss, the state had me locked up till 7:00am..."


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Bob,

When do they close? 10 PM?

Dave


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> When do they close? 10 PM?
> 
> Dave


Sorry, Dave. It's 9:00PM during the winter months.
Does that mean you'll be camping outside the gate again?









Bob


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> When do they close? 10 PM?
> 
> Dave


Sorry, Dave. It's 9:00PM during the winter months.
Does that mean you'll be camping outside the gate again?









Bob
[/quote]
I don't think Linda would know how to act if she actually got to camp IN the campground on the first night out!!








Darlene


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have been lurking on this and trying to figure out how to weasel the wife into doing it. The problem is, KD thinks anything less than 80 degrees is cold and she is convinced it will be cold. I have offered to get her a fur-lined toilet seat but she fails to see the humor. Don't think I have given up. Any suggestions?

Reverie


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Reverie said:


> I have been lurking on this and trying to figure out how to weasel the wife into doing it. The problem is, KD thinks anything less than 80 degrees is cold and she is convinced it will be cold. I have offered to get her a fur-lined toilet seat but she fails to see the humor. Don't think I have given up. Any suggestions?
> 
> Reverie


Dooney & Bourke purse (www.dooney.com), Louis Vattan purse, Vera Bradley items, diamonds, emeralds, Ford Mustang Cobra in lazer red, soft cozy heating blanket, heating booties, new leather or suede jacket, telling her it is mothers day for the weekend, she doesn't have to do any of the work (cookinig, kids, etc) ~ you will. Oh wait, this is my Christmas list, sorry.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

well nick, just tell her your going.








wal-mart is not that far from the campground. 
tell her if carmen will go anyone will. if its that cold well build a big warm fire,
make a big pot of cool-aide and drink all day long. 
the last drink fest at topsail will be kids play to this one if its cold.

just tell her to call carmen,she can talk her into it

lamar


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Bob,

Really, Linda can just drop me off at the campground. Brian wants to go to a New Years Eve "Party" but somehow I don't think it will be over by 9 PM, so this will give Linda an excuse to sleep in the house with the fireplace for one night!
I will of course, be camping!
We would not want to spoil our record of arriving on time!
Darlene, actually Linda will be camping outside the gate at home! I will be next to the fire in the campground.
The question is, what am I going to do with all the fireworks/rockets I bought in SC?
Nick, Linda will bring the Hot Buttered Rum mix and just tell KD that REI has a sale on long underware!

Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WooHoo!!!! Three more weeks!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll be visiting this gathering, as we're moving to Ellijay, and I put the OB on consignment for 90 days, partly to get it out of the way, and partly to see if it would sell. It's too big for us, and the bunk thing doesn't work. I'm claustrophobic, and got in on the of the bottom bunks with no problem, but when I realized the bottom of the top bunk was only about 6-8 inches from my face I panicked!! Got out of that bunk MUCH quicker than I got in. Michael won't fit in one of the quad bunks with his height, and he's looking at back surgery. We may be bringing a TENT or just visiting for the day.








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I have been lurking on this and trying to figure out how to weasel the wife into doing it. The problem is, KD thinks anything less than 80 degrees is cold and she is convinced it will be cold. I have offered to get her a fur-lined toilet seat but she fails to see the humor. Don't think I have given up. Any suggestions?
> 
> Reverie


Tell her you'll buy her a Hensley for Christmas.........

WOOHOO!!! Two weeks!!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

We are Reaaaaaaaaaaaaaady!

Dave


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

im ready too. i cant wait. 
i just hope its a liitle warm.
hey gordon,i 'll bet that green wood you got at moonshine is ready to burn now?????
ill bring some fire wood too.

lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

burnt that wood over Thanksgiving.....went up like a match.....we will have wood also.....


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Somebody may need to make some magic, do a dance, or something for it to get warmer or this chick is staying home.... Call me chicken but I no like cold! As much as I would rather spend New Year's with friends, below 60 during the day is a deal-breaker for me









Carmen


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> Somebody may need to make some magic, do a dance, or something for it to get warmer or this chick is staying home.... Call me chicken but I no like cold! As much as I would rather spend New Year's with friends, below 60 during the day is a deal-breaker for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Carmen, I'm with YOU on the cold thing. I checked the weather for Ellijay, where I'm moving, last night, and it was already 22 (!!!!) at 8 PM!! I'm going to freeze my hiney off up there!!





















Oh, well........that will be more excuses for warm hugs!!








I had definitely planned to see you guys during your time at McKinney, as I was making my move on the 26th/27th. However, Michael's still in the hospital since last Thursday (and won't get out until probably Thurs/Fri), following back surgery, so I've had to change our move dates until 1/2 & 1/3.
Ya'll enjoy and don't freeze your buns off!!







Buy you some Long Johns, Carmen!!








Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> Somebody may need to make some magic, do a dance, or something for it to get warmer or this chick is staying home.... Call me chicken but I no like cold! As much as I would rather spend New Year's with friends, below 60 during the day is a deal-breaker for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on...it was colder than that at Moonshine...........so far forecast is looking like upper 50's......


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Carmen,

It will be great! Hot fire, Hot Buttered Rum, Acorns Roasted on an Open Fire, etc.

BTW, I heard that Santa was bring Brian and I Remote Control off road racing Trucks!
(If you have never been to Fry's they have a track set up inside the store for testing!)
I can't imagine Zoom would have such a toy, but if so, the race challenge is on!










Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WooHoo!!! One week away....bring on the warm adult beverages!!!

I think we have three or four SOB's and outbackers of us there.....can't wait!!!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

if carmen wont come austin and i plan on going.
i cant wait to sit around a warm fire. 
i'll see if we can bring a few NEW gifts with us too dave....









see you soon,lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Merry Christmas all!!!

Woohoo!! Two more days!!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Merry Christmas, 
(packing tomorrow)
See you all Thursday!

Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!! What awesome camping weather!!!

Thu
Dec 27 Cloudy 54°/47° 10 %

Fri
Dec 28 Rain / Thunder 65°/46° 70 %

Sat
Dec 29 Cloudy 56°/43° 10 %

Sun
Dec 30 Rain 58°/41° 70 %

Mon
Dec 31 Partly Cloudy 60°/35° 10 %

Tue
Jan 01 Partly Cloudy 49°/29° 10 %


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! What awesome camping weather!!!
> 
> Thu
> Dec 27 Cloudy 54°/47° 10 %
> ...


...snowing here.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Interested??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you guys MAY get a chance to see the lake refill while you're there, and, luckily, for you, the temps won't be quite as cold as initially thought. Sure wish I was there with ya!!







I miss everybody!!















Darlene


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope everyone has a nice time, sorry we couldn't make this one.

Happy New Year!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Sorry we didn't make it. We had every intention to at least ride up for the day but if it wasn't the rain, it was something else always side-tracking us. Lamar really was dying to tow with the new truck too. Maybe in a couple weeks, we'll give it another try to get out??

C-


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

We did watch the lake fill all day yesterday!
Today is perfect! Sunshine and warm (56 and rising).

Come on by, this is really a beautiful campground. We have water in the part of the lake we are on.
Lamar, congrats on the new truck!
We are having a cookout and campfire tonight, still not too late, sites are open ask for 130.

Dave, Linda, Brian


----------



## alias1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh this sounds great. I hope to be part of the group in the future, this sounds like fun. How do you do this camping thing?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

bodydouble said:


> Oh this sounds great. I hope to be part of the group in the future, this sounds like fun. How do you do this camping thing?


Hmmm, how does this work? Someone posts where they're going and when, other join in.... If ya post it here, they will come







Then comes the campfire, conversation, eating, and drinking -- and most of all great friends.

Where you haul from?

C-


----------

